# Surface rust on Squeezo strainer screen



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just bought a Squeezo strainer from an ad on Craigslist. Haven't actually seen it in person yet, but they had some pretty decent pictures. It looks great, except some apparent surface rust on the strainer screen on the end that clamps to the housing. Like maybe they cleaned it up, but didn't let it fully dry, before re-assembling. I'm wondering if anyone has had success cleaning the screen up, or just better to buy a new one. Even with the price of a new screen, I'm way ahead of the price on a new one. I'm thinking stainless steel wool would probably buff it off, but concerned about the tiny holes.

I've probably answered my own question, just get a new one, and forget it. I'll just be sure and clean & dry it well, and coat with some veggie oil to prevent future problems.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

My Foley food mill rusts a little each year in storage, rust is Iron my blood needs Iron, so I never worried about it.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just picked up the Squeezo. Not nearly as bad as it looked in the picture. Bushing & gasket are in great shape, so some cleanup, and it should be good to go..!! Did some checking online, and going to try some lemon juice & white vinegar to remove the very slight surface rust discoloration. Even read where Coke will remove it, but will try the juice & vinegar first.

To each their own on the iron intake, but believe I'll clean it up.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I was gifted a Squeezo that had a ton of surface rust. Took a toothbrush & cleanser to it - worked well. 
Made sure it was cleaned & dry before putting away for the season but following year when I unpacked it ... rust. Not as bad but still rust. It's because it isn't stainless steel. 

Enjoy it I love mine.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

I believe I will coat mine with Olive oil between seasonal uses, and Mineral oil when I'm done for the year.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Update.... Did some checking on the net, and found several threads of making a paste from bottled lemon juice, and baking soda to remove the slight surface rust. Used a toothbrush for a scrubbing tool. Worked like a charm..!!

I went ahead and removed the nylon bushing for a total cleanup, and found, I'm assuming remnants of tomato pulp in the holes under the end cone. Mixed up a thin batch of lemon juice & baking soda and let it soak. Got a 90Âº sharp point, like a bent ice pick, and a new brass detail brush from the shop, and went to work on it. Took about 10-15 minutes to get the little holes all cleaned out, but it looks like new now..!!

I do believe I will completely disassemble it, once I am done, and get the pulp from under the bushing.

My only disappointment after doing all of the cleanup, and getting ready to process the 20 some pounds of tomatoes waiting, was it would not clamp onto my 50's era kitchen table, with the 2-1/2" chrome edging... ;( Good thing the Foley is in good working order..!! So now off to the shop in the next few days to make a base to clamp the Squeezo to..!!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I too have a late 1940s grey crackled ice Formica dinette set with that chrome edging. Usually what we do is clamp the Squeezo to a Black & Decker sawhorse out on the patio. Then a quick hose down on the pavers. 
Usually what I do is as the harvest comes in I process with Squeezo then freeze the pulp/puree until the garden is done. Then defrost, mix up recipe, can. I have that big Amish canner from the Lehman's so it goes quick ... er, lol.


----------

